# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  KOI OWNERS of INDONESIA - SOCIETY

## beryl

Isinya memperkenalkan club *KOI's*.

----------


## karom

selamat atas lahirnya Forum KOI's semoga akan bermanfaat bagi kita semua

----------


## beryl

> selamat atas lahirnya Forum KOI's semoga akan bermanfaat bagi kita semua


Terima kasih buat Pak Karom yang udah menyediakan media forum ini, semoga forum ini bisa ikut mengembangkan dunia per-koi-an tanah air.

Salam Koi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Selamat buat KOI's atas Forum ini, semoga akan semakin mengakselerasi perkembangan dunia per-Koi-an di tanah air

----------


## irwan

Selamat.......

----------


## TanSL

Hello All at KOI's !

Congratulations on your successful forum launch. 

Cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hello All at KOI's !
> 
> Congratulations on your successful forum launch.


Look who's speaking.... Still looking for something 'hot' in Jakarta? I guess Maria Eva isn't anymore yah....

Anyway, thanks for the congrat & also for my avatar  ::  . Wish for your contribution here

Ajik

----------


## Biolite G

Selamat buat Koi's atas terbentuknya forum ini 


salam

----------


## karom

> Selamat buat Koi's atas terbentuknya forum ini 
> 
> 
> salam


makasih gung tapi signature nya itu lho mana tahaaan .. hehe .. kayanya trauma sama signature yang dulu ya   ::

----------


## showa

Selamat dan Sukses

Tambah maju, tambah oke, tambah siip, tambah mantap... dan tambah terus hal hal yg membuat kita lebih tenang berada di dalamnya.


salam koi

rudy

----------


## abahnasr

met sukses bagi forum ini, saya yakin forum ini pasti bisa membuat per koi an indonesia makin maju.. "Maju Terus Koi Indonesia""

----------


## menkar

mudha2han ramenya gak  cuman di forum aja.. bisa 1 step a head...
but anyway congrats -)

----------


## hankoi

Seep  ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Terimakasih kepada forum ini, terutama jendral2nya. menurut saya forum ini sangat bermanfaat untuk meningkatkan pengetahuan dan persahabatan perkoian . sekali lagi terimakasih.

----------


## abahnasr

maaf mo nanya nech.. kalo mau tahu ID Koi's gmn caranya?? makasih...

----------


## showa

abah utk tau berapa no id koi,s nya dapat saya bantu ko.........
apa yg abah mau tau dari id koi,s tsb............?


id abah sendiri.............?. atau id koi,s teman abah lainnya............?
utk mengetahui id koi,s abah, jika abah sudah mengisi formulir keanggotaan dan membayar biaya keanggotaannya harusnya di setiap abah masuk forum ini no tsb sudah tampil dgn sendirinya.

begitu juga id kois teman abah lainnya biasanya ada di bagian bawah nama teman tsb.

----------

